# ASUS M2A-VM x4 955 800 mhz!!



## rizla1 (May 12, 2010)

hi,
  i just got my new x4 955 off computertechy its great, he shiped very fast.

my problem is when i boot into windows i get 800mhz cpu speed in cpu-z but not at windows perf index , it is definatley at 800mhz because its so slow. my mobo the asus m2a-vm had the bios update 5001 [when i read it again it looked like it said while regonise the cpu but will not fix problem.
i found a fix though so i can get clocks in windows, cpu tweaker under cpu settings.
here is it @800






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

and here is it @3.6ghz





[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
I AM wondering does anyone know how i can fix on this problem or if there is a newer bios flash for this?
as it is annoying having to do this every start up.


----------



## kbozz71 (May 13, 2010)

I believe AMD cool n' quiet clocks the cpu multiplier down to 4, hence 200mhz x4= 800mhz. You should be able to disable cool n' quiet in the bios. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 13, 2010)

Try disabling Cool 'n Quiet and see if it helps. Also make sure your power options in Windows are set accordingly if you always want 3.6GHz (min frequency 100% max frequency 100%). Does it clock up at all with load?

I personally like Cool n Quiet because I don't need my processor at max speed all day, it runs well enough for me, and running 24/7 max speed really heats up my room and sucks down the power. I use a BCLK of 250 to make my 955 run at 1GHz in CnQ mode.


----------



## Goodman (May 14, 2010)

Yep! that is cool & quiet...

I've got a PII 925 OC @3.4GHz & cool & quiet is enable i'm getting 972mhz in idle (surf internet , watch movies ,ect..) unless i game then my cpu quicks in to 3.4Ghz it's better this way no need to keep the CPU at 100% all the time


----------



## sweeper (May 14, 2010)

That's odd. Cool-n-Quiet doesn't work with my board unless I also enable Windows to run in Balance Mode. ? If I OC the CPU with Cool-n-Quiet enabled it never clocks down. Only the CPU fan slows down until it reaches a certain temp/volt setting in the bios.


----------



## rizla1 (May 14, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> Try disabling Cool 'n Quiet and see if it helps. Also make sure your power options in Windows are set accordingly if you always want 3.6GHz (min frequency 100% max frequency 100%). Does it clock up at all with load?
> 
> I personally like Cool n Quiet because I don't need my processor at max speed all day, it runs well enough for me, and running 24/7 max speed really heats up my room and sucks down the power. I use a BCLK of 250 to make my 955 run at 1GHz in CnQ mode.



sorry should have said now cool and quiet doesnt clock up at all so you stuck with ether 800 mhz or full clocks. it is annoying id rather be able to set c+q its a waste of power.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 14, 2010)

disable cool n quiet in bios and use phenommsrtweaker instead

http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/

it lets you make your own custom base cool n quiet.  

Im currently using it on my 955 with no issues.  

3800mhz for performance and 800 @ .88v for idle.

its a very awesome program,  lets you set the amount of usage before it go to the power setting and what not.  give you 4 different power options too.


----------



## Goodman (May 14, 2010)

sweeper said:


> That's odd. Cool-n-Quiet doesn't work with my board unless I also enable Windows to run in Balance Mode. ? If I OC the CPU with Cool-n-Quiet enabled it never clocks down. Only the CPU fan slows down until it reaches a certain temp/volt setting in the bios.



Maybe because it is a  Asus board? 
I had a Asus AM2 board before & Cool & Quiet didn't work when i was OC... maybe because it was the first AM2 board & nvidia chipset?

But that is not a problem with my Gigabyte board , the best board i own so far


----------



## sweeper (May 14, 2010)

Not sure on the whole C&Q .. If I set it on in the BIOS and set windows "Performance" to throttle down when not in heavy use it works. But that seems to be a windows feature. I have it at it's stock speed now and only thing cool and quiet does is .... ?


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2010)

Its not cool and quite the chip has different pstates than originally planned for am2/am3 boards. You also can't use k10stat to clock it up however aod does. I already went through this on a couple of boards with a prerelease es 955. You need a bios update with the new pstates in it.


----------



## sweeper (May 14, 2010)

I've got the latest Bios update.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2010)

sweeper said:


> I've got the latest Bios update.




Sucks for you I would email asus


----------

